# To merge (onto a freeway)



## SwissPete

Here is the context, in its entirety:

Teach a child to be polite and courteous in the home and, when he grows up, he'll never be able to merge his car onto a freeway.

My translation so far:

Apprenez à un enfant à être poli et courtois à la maison et, quand il grandira, il ne sera jamais capable de _________ sa voiture sur une autoroute.

Je crois que *fusionner* (proposé par WR) ne marche pas ici. J'ai consulté aussi d'autres fils, mais rien se semble vraiment jouer.

J'attends vos idées.

Merci.


----------



## mec_américain

http://fbcdanville.com/fbc/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/600px-merge_sign.jpg

 
s'ajouter à la circulation (même sens) sans causer un accident.  Comment dit-on en français, quand on vous enseigne de conduire?  (voir image)


----------



## rolmich

....il ne saura jamais *rentrer dans la file* sur l'autoroute.
Pour éviter la répétition du "à", je dirais :
_Enseignez à un enfant la politesse et la courtoisie......_


----------



## pointvirgule

... et quand il sera grand, il ne sera jamais capable de s'engager sur une autoroute [en voiture].
HTH


----------



## rolmich

Suite à la suggestion de pointvirgule et à ma #3 :
_il ne saura jamais rentrer dans la file en s'engageant sur l'autoroute._


----------



## mec_américain

Il n'y a pas un seul mot pour signifier cela dans le code de la route?


----------



## rolmich

mec_américain said:


> Il n'y a pas un seul mot pour signifier cela dans le code de la route?



Pas à ma connaissance.
J'ai trouvé "s'insérer" dans le code de la route de Wikipedia. Terme très formel non employé dans la langue parlée (dans cette phrase).
Une fois de plus, il s'avère qu'il faut une phrase entière en français pour rendre un mot en anglais !


----------



## Argyll

*S'insérer* est la traduction qui m'est tout de suite venue à l'esprit quand j'ai commencé à lire ce fil, mais même ce mot impose un étoffement conséquent par rapport à l'anglais : _s'insérer dans la circulation en s'engageant sur une autoroute_ ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Oui, je veux bien, mais enfin, le fait de s'engager sur une autoroute ne sous-tend-elle pas implicitement qu'il faudra s'insérer dans la circulation ? Est-il nécessaire de le préciser ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Mon essai : "s'insérer/s'intégrer dans le trafic de l'autoroute"


----------



## Argyll

pointvirgule said:


> le fait de s'engager sur une autoroute ne sous-tend-elle pas implicitement qu'il faudra s'insérer dans la circulation ?


Pas si on prend une autoroute à son kilomètre zéro, ni sur certaines autoroutes assez peu fréquentées comme j'en connais dans ma région.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut SwissPete,

Il me vient un bout de chanson (de Francis Cabrel ) à la lecture de ton fil: « ... prendre ma place dans le trafic ».


----------



## Argyll

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mon essai : "s'insérer/s'intégrer dans le trafic de l'autoroute"


Bonjour,

c'est bien, car concis, mais je dirais peut-être *sur* autoroute plutôt que *de l'*autoroute, pour parvenir à un ton plus général.


----------



## rolmich

Je crois que nous oublions tous le début de la phrase d'origine :
"Teach a child to be polite and courteous in the home....." et son sens : (à mon avis)
Donnons *aussi *à nos enfants les armes pour affronter l'existence, et savoir s'imposer dans leur société. C'est cette conclusion qui devrait nous guider pour proposer une traduction à "merge".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

rolmich said:


> Je crois que nous oublions tous [...]


Non non. Prendre sa place dans le trafic était aussi utilisé métaphoriquement par Cabrel pour dire se fondre dans la société (de consommation)...


----------



## Chimel

mec_américain said:


> Il n'y a pas un seul mot pour signifier cela dans le code de la route?


Pour moi, c'est "se couler dans le trafic".

"Apprenez à un enfant à être poli et courtois à la maison et, quand il grandira, il ne sera jamais capable de se couler dans le trafic."
("autoroute" est perdu ici, mais n'est pas indispensable, et de toute façon il n'y a que sur autoroute qu'il faut savoir se couler dans le trafic).

"Prendre sa place dans le trafic", proposé par Karine/Cabrel , convient très bien aussi, je trouve.


----------



## rolmich

pointvirgule said:


> Oui, je veux bien, mais enfin, le fait de s'engager sur une autoroute ne sous-tend-elle pas implicitement qu'il faudra s'insérer dans la circulation ? Est-il nécessaire de le préciser ?



Je pense que oui, et je précise également mon #14.
Quand on entre sur une autoroute et que la circulation y est très dense, on doit savoir se montrer suffisamment sûr de soi pour imposer son entrée dans la file aux autres usagers, déjà engagés. En tous les cas, je pense que c'est l'image qu'a voulu projeter l'auteur. *Si* mon analyse est correcte "se couler/prendre sa place dans le trafic" sont trop neutres.


----------



## Punky Zoé

"Faire sa place dans le trafic", alors ? mais dans 'merge' il y aussi une notion de fluidité, non ?


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Given the general meaning of the English sentence in SwissPete's question, would it be possible to find another (traffic-related) expression in French which would still convey the meaning of the original?

How about : «Apprenez à un enfant à être poli et courtois et, quand il grandira, il ne sera jamais capable de traverser la rue sans aide»  ??  Ça marche ?


----------



## Argyll

"Merge" implies that there is already traffic, probably heavy traffic, on the section where your junction is. "S'engager" (#11) does not. As for "se couler" (#16), it is a verb I do not think I have ever come across in that context before.


----------



## JiPiJou

One sees "merge" signs on motorways in Britain. *That just does not exist in the French Highway Code.* There is *always *a right of way (usually for the people who are already on the motorway, except on the Paris "périphérique" where the right of way is for people who enter it.

Of course the system does not work, particulalry when the traffic is heavy. But the fact that a regulation or a law is inefficient has never prevented the French from making them.


----------



## Fix You

La phrase sonne plutôt comme "apprenez à votre enfant la politesse et la courtoisie à la maison et il sera incapable de se fondre dans la masse"
L'autoroute c'est une image qui symbolise la socièté pour la compréhension,il n'est pas nécéssaire de coller à cette image,l'enfant n'aura jamais les armes pour se défendre si il reste poli et courtois,c'est ce que je comprend par cette phrase.


----------



## Kajeetah

What about "s'imposer"? I don't really how how to formulate the sentence, but it would match both the image of the traffic and the relationship to others in life in general.


----------



## lastrana

Argyll said:


> "Merge" implies that there is already traffic, probably heavy traffic, on the section where your junction is. "S'engager" (#11) does not. As for "se couler" (#16), it is a verb I do not think I have ever come across in that context before.



Si ma mémoire ne me trahit pas, dans les cours de conduite et de code, on parle bien de "s'engager" sur le périphérique de Paris, où la circulation ne cesse pratiquement jamais...


----------



## JiPiJou

lastrana said:


> Si ma mémoire ne me trahit pas, dans les cours de conduite et de code, on parle bien de "s'engager" sur le périphérique de Paris, où la circulation ne cesse pratiquement jamais...



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut (post 21), le périphérique parisien se différentie des autoroutes en ce qu'il y a *priorité à droite*, donc priorité aux véhicules qui entrent. On s'engage (enfin, quand on peut) parce qu'on a la priorité. En cas de choc, c'est le véhicule qui est sur le périphérique qui est en tort.


----------



## Chimel

Tout bien réfléchi, je crois qu'il y a deux choses à distinguer.

1. Exprimer en français l'équivalent de "to merge (one's car onto a motorway)" dans une situation concrète de circulation. Plusieurs verbes ont été proposés: s'engager, s'insérer, s'intégrer... En général, le contexte est suffisamment clair pour que ces verbes soient compris sans problèmes ("Au moment où je cherchais à m'engager/m'insérer sur l'autoroute, j'ai été heurté à l'arrière").

Mais JipiJou a raison: le concept est sans doute moins courant sur le continent (cf. panneaux routiers "Merge" en Grande-Bretagne qui n'ont pas d'équivalent en France).

2. Traduire la phrase de SwissPete et l'image qu'elle véhicule (hé hé... ). Pour bien rendre l'opposition, on a besoin, à mon avis, d'un verbe qui exprime d'une manière ou d'une autre l'idée de "jouer des coudes", "ne pas se laisser faire" ("s"insérer", "s'engager"... sont alors un peu trop neutres).

Si je devais traduire cette phrase, personnellement j'hésiterais entre "... il ne sera jamais capable de prendre sa place dans le trafic" (Karine) et "... il ne se sera jamais capable de s'imposer dans le trafic" (Kajeetah), avec peut-être une petite préférence pour cette dernière. Ce n'est pas mot pour mot l'idée d'un automobiliste qui cherche à entrer sur une autoroute très fréquentée, mais l'esprit de la phrase est conservé, je trouve, et pour moi c'est l'essentiel.


----------



## JiPiJou

_*Chimel *_a parfaitement recadré le problème. Mais est-ce que l'image de l'autoroute (ou de la circulation en général) n'est pas inadaptable en français ?

La phrase de _*SwissPete *_utilise une situation où apparaît le respect (ou non) de l'autre. Or le Code de la Route (français en tous cas) remplace toute forme de politesse par des règles précises de priorité (c'est peut-être plus sûr !). Donc toute notion de "bonnes manières" tombe à plat, puisqu'on est exclusivement dans ce qui est légal ou pas.

A moins qu'on puisse trouver une situation routière moins réglementée.


----------



## Fix You

et pourquoi pas dire "faire son trou" ????


----------



## JiPiJou

Effectivement, si on abandonne l'autoroute, on devrait pouvoir trouver bien des choses : "se faire respecter", "ne pas se faire marcher sur les pieds".

Mais l'image initiale était beaucoup plus concrète et originale.


----------



## Punky Zoé

On perd la négation mais on garde l'idée de la route : "[...] il restera sur le bord de la route" ?


----------



## JiPiJou

What about "... quand il conduira, il n'osera jamais changer de voie de circulation".


----------



## Chimel

JiPiJou said:


> La phrase de _*SwissPete *_utilise une situation où apparaît le respect (ou non) de l'autre. Or le Code de la Route (français en tous cas) remplace toute forme de politesse par des règles précises de priorité (c'est peut-être plus sûr !). Donc toute notion de "bonnes manières" tombe à plat, puisqu'on est exclusivement dans ce qui est légal ou pas.


Je circule régulièrement en France et je pense que c'est la même chose que chez nous ou partout ailleurs: il y a les règles théoriques de priorité, et puis il y a les situations réelles de circulation, où il faut trouver un subtil équilibre entre sécurité, courtoisie mais aussi un minimum d'affirmation de soi (ou "d'assertivité", comme on dit parfois).

Dans le cas qui nous occupe, je songe par exemple à ces situations où l'autoroute se rétrécit à une ou deux voies, peut-être à cause de travaux, et où les trois voies de circulation doivent "fusionner" ("to merge"). A ce moment-là, ce sont moins les règles officielles du code de la route qui jouent qu'une sorte de lutte d'influence (tu passes d'abord ou moi d'abord?). Une chose est sûre: si on est d'une courtoisie telle qu'on laisse passer tout le monde, on n'est pas près d'arriver...

C'est ce que la phrase de SwissPete veut dire, selon moi. D'où mon choix de "prendre sa place/s'imposer dans le trafic".


----------



## SwissPete

Wow! Thirty-one answers from twelve different members…

Thank you for your ideas, comments, contributions, suggestions.

Il y en a tellement que je ne sais pas où donner de la tête !

Je vais soigneusement relire toutes les réponses avant de faire un choix.

Merci à tous et toutes.


----------



## JiPiJou

_*Chimel *_a raison et résume bien la situation. Malgré les règlements, il y a des cas où, tout en tenant compte du Code de la Route, il faut faire preuve, disons... d'assertivité courtoise.

J'ai relevé trois cas où trop de courtoisie peut conduire à se faire marcher sur les... pneus (sans compter le "merge" que nous n'avons pas en France) :

1) l'entrée sur un giratoire (alors que par grosse circulation il y a toujours quelqu'un qui se trouve déjà engagé sur le giratoire ; tout est donc une question de jugement du rapport distance / vitesse) ; 

2) le changement de voie de circulation pour doubler un camion (alors qu'il y a toujours quelqu'un qui "double de loin" et qui est déjà sur la voie du milieu ou la voie rapide ; même notion du rapport distance / vitesse),

3) (proposée par _*Chimel*_) La réduction de 3 voies à deux, ou deux à une (où il y en a toujours qui accélèrent tant qu'il y a la place pour pouvoir vous doubler avant de se rabattre devant vous).

La dernière est celle qui se rapporche le plus du "merge" des autres pays et sans doute la plus simple à décrire.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Oui le « merge » existe bien aussi chez nous, sans être explicitement écrit dans le code. Normalement la courtoisie voudrait qu'un véhicule sur deux puisse s'insérer, non ? C'est ce que j'applique, mais j'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas toujours suivi !


----------



## NJam101

Merge = insertion  ??  That is what the Ministry of Transportation of Ontario uses as an equivalent in the drivers' handbook.

Merger of companies or municipalities is definitely "une fusion" but not the same for merging traffic.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Il m'arrive de dire "merge onto" ou "merge into." Par exemple, l'autre jour j'ai échappé de justesse à un accident. J'ai manqué me faire emboutir par l'arrière. J'ai ralenti pour laisser un conducteur à ma droite "to merge into my lane." Je voulais la laisser (c'était une femme) passer devant moi. J'aime bien la solution de pointvirgule (n°4). Est-ce que je peux dire : « J'ai ralenti pour la laisser s'engager dans ma voie de circulation. » ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Charlie,

Oui, tu peux tout à fait dire « J'ai ralenti pour la laisser s'engager dans ma voie de circulation. » ou « Je voulais la laisser s'insérer/passer devant moi. »


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon. Ça va m'aider.


----------

